# statistics of joining



## HopefulA.B. (15 May 2012)

So I might not be able to join until around 2014 the way things are going... but still...

I heard in the news paper that the Afghanistan people want armies out by 2014, and control there country. 

On the statistics of people joining, if theres not a big war in the news, do people join up less?


----------



## aesop081 (15 May 2012)

HopefulA.B. said:
			
		

> do people join up less?



Typically yes. However, the state of the economy usually has an effect on recruiting.

That and we also typically need less people so, if less people apply, it's not much of an issue.

Now, if your intent was to asses your chances of getting into the CF in 2014, go hit yourself on the head with a hammer.


----------



## HopefulA.B. (15 May 2012)

No no no...

My main point was the ask the question, do people join up more if there is a big war...


CDN Aviator: That rude comment was uncalled for...


----------



## AmmoTech90 (15 May 2012)

More people might apply, but CF has a manning limit and we are pretty much at it (some trades, infantry included, are over theirs).  The CF cannot exceed that limit and usually stays a bit below it.  So your chance of getting accepted is better when there are less people applying.


----------



## JPye (16 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Typically yes. However, the state of the economy usually has an effect on recruiting.
> 
> That and we also typically need less people so, if less people apply, it's not much of an issue.
> 
> Now, if your intent was to asses your chances of getting into the CF in 2014, go hit yourself on the head with a hammer.



People join for all kinds of different reasons, as is evident if you read through the forums. Most people post a reason for signing up when they ask recruiting questions ("it's been a lifelong dream, I want to go to Afghanistan" ect.). 

And why have you pushed your application time to 2014? Waiting for the "right" time?


----------



## aesop081 (16 May 2012)

JPye said:
			
		

> People join for all kinds of different reasons,



I don't know why you are quoting me but i'm pretty sure i know that people join for many reasons.


----------



## JPye (16 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I don't know why you are quoting me but i'm pretty sure i know that people join for many reasons.




Thank you for taking the time to point out that I hit the "Quote" link over the wrong box.




			
				HopefulA.B. said:
			
		

> No no no...
> 
> My main point was the ask the question, do people join up more if there is a big war...
> 
> ...



HopefulA.B.: People join for all kinds of different reasons, as is evident if you read through the forums. Most people post a reason for signing up when they ask recruiting questions ("it's been a lifelong dream, I want to go to Afghanistan" ect.). 

And why have you pushed your application time to 2014? Waiting for the "right" time? 

CDN Aviator: Is this better?


----------



## HopefulA.B. (17 May 2012)

JPye said:
			
		

> People join for all kinds of different reasons, as is evident if you read through the forums. Most people post a reason for signing up when they ask recruiting questions ("it's been a lifelong dream, I want to go to Afghanistan" ect.).
> 
> And why have you pushed your application time to 2014? Waiting for the "right" time?



No, I need to get my high school yet... I have like 3 more options to do, and need to get my math good. So... I'd join sooner, it's just I don't have grade 10 math... I'm also an adult student. It's othing i did, just didn't get the opportunity to get high school deploma.


----------



## dimsum (17 May 2012)

HopefulA.B. said:
			
		

> No, I need to get my high school yet... I have like 3 more options to do, and need to get my math good. So... I'd join sooner, it's just I don't have grade 10 math... I'm also an adult student. It's othing i did, just didn't get the opportunity to get high school deploma.



I may have missed it, but what trade(s) are you looking to apply for?  Many (I'd be willing to bet most) NCM trades will require a minimum of HS diploma to be competitive, if not some sort of post-secondary education.  I'd also be willing to bet that the tech trades will want Gr 12 math.


----------



## northernboy_24 (17 May 2012)

HopefulA.B. said:
			
		

> No, I need to get my high school yet... I have like 3 more options to do, and need to get my math good. So... I'd join sooner, it's just I don't have grade 10 math... I'm also an adult student. It's othing i did, just didn't get the opportunity to get high school deploma.



I don't want this to sound mean, but you may want to take another english class as well.  It will help you with your career.


----------



## dapaterson (17 May 2012)

The stats vary between occupations; some are very competitive, and others less so.  I'd recommend looking at the occupations in the CF that interest you, and figuring out how to improve your competitiveness in those.


----------



## Trick (17 May 2012)

I agree with the above. The statistics don't really matter. Try to find a few jobs that you think you want to do and make yourself competitive for those jobs. Regardless of numbers, you're going to want to be competitive. For the time being, that means finishing your academics strong, getting some volunteer experience, and getting/staying involved in sports/athletics. There are tons of threads in these forums about most of the trades, give those a read through if you want to get more info than what's on the forces site. But again, since you're still a while from applying for the time being your priority should be to make yourself as competitive as you can.


----------



## HopefulA.B. (18 May 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I may have missed it, but what trade(s) are you looking to apply for?  Many (I'd be willing to bet most) NCM trades will require a minimum of HS diploma to be competitive, if not some sort of post-secondary education.  I'd also be willing to bet that the tech trades will want Gr 12 math.



Only Infantry. maybe Social work, but that's a back up plan



			
				northernboy_24 said:
			
		

> I don't want this to sound mean, but you may want to take another english class as well.  It will help you with your career.



Err... Well... I was never good at spelling...


----------



## Loachman (18 May 2012)

HopefulA.B. said:
			
		

> On the statistics of people joining, if theres not a big war in the news, do people join up less?



Statistically, most people join up neither more nor less than once, big war in the news or not.


----------

